# Newbie ... How to bid drywall jobs



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

So heres a heads up, i did a remodel in a condo 3rd floor, the elevator was small had to cut 2 feet of every sheet.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

sunkist said:


> So heres a heads up, i did a remodel in a condo 3rd floor, the elevator was small had to cut 2 feet of every sheet.




I like the tile flooring remodels on the 20th floor. No place to dump water. Have to build a plastic tent so you don't get wet saw overspray from the balcony all over everyone else's balconies. And all the furniture packed to the ceiling in one room. Also commercial slabs conduit exposed in areas and your supposed to get it flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Mud (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello all! I have a quick question. I'm a drywall taper and have recently decided to start doing side jobs for extra cash. I've never had to price out jobs before. I've got a 34 sheet garage coming up. No corner bead or texture. Just taping and sanding. Pricing such a small job by square ft would be pointless. So how would I go about it? I want to start by doing small jobs (I work full time for someone else), but how to price them? Thanks!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty straightforward as long as you have enough experience to have a good idea how long it will take you and what materials you'll need.

Some folks mark up materials; others don't and just use a higher hourly rate. Figure out what you need to make per hour and do the multiplication. Don't forget to account for yearly overhead like licensing, insurance, tools and vehicles.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

sunkist said:


> So heres a heads up, i did a remodel in a condo 3rd floor, the elevator was small had to cut 2 feet of every sheet.


My supplier has one of these. I use it on all of my condo and highrise renovations. Then you can use 12 footers all day long. :thumbup:

On this particular sound proofing project we only need 10 sheets of 5/8"x 4' x 12' Soundbreak Xp. That stuff is super heavy too.


----------



## Joe of all trades (Oct 8, 2021)

Ive hung quite a bit. But always been the grunt , I started very young and was taught all the wrong ways. Finally bidding my own jobs and y'all have been super helpful. Anyone having trouble with remodeling bids due to Covid??? Thoughts on how to adjust accordingly??


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Start a new thread, introduce yourself and say hi. This thread is years old sure this guy has things figured out.


----------

